# Pressure Points Guide - What should be in it?



## kwongboy (Feb 4, 2010)

What features would be good to have in such a reference guide? We are in the process of making a new reference guide for pressure points. Would love to hear what you think are good features to include.

Please take a minute to help us out and answer our quick online survey:
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/H8W57QG

Comments on the forum here welcome too. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 8, 2010)

kwongboy said:


> What features would be good to have in such a reference guide? We are in the process of making a new reference guide for pressure points. Would love to hear what you think are good features to include.


And who are the "we" that are working on said reference guide?  I did not see this information in the survey.



kwongboy said:


> Please take a minute to help us out and answer our quick online survey:
> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/H8W57QG
> 
> Comments on the forum here welcome too. Thanks so much in advance!


What should be in it?  Directions to qualified schools.  That seemed to be the one thing that the survey did not address.  Also, a big honkin' warning that pressure points are not a silver bullet, which some seem to think that they are.  Heck, they don't even work on all people; either equally well or at all.

I did fill out the survey and made the comment regarding schools in the space provided.  This really is not something that should be picked up from a book (not that you are implying that; just stating it for those here).

Daniel


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Also, a big honkin' warning that pressure points are not a silver bullet, which some seem to think that they are. Heck, they don't even work on all people; either equally well or at all.


 
Bravo, well said...They work great on me as I have discovered when I was the Uke for Master Mark Gridley and Grandmaster George Dillman..They don't work on *ANYON*E else in my family,as we discovered over Thanksgiving Dinner when the topic turned to my teaching..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 9, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> What should be in it? *Directions to qualified schools.* That seemed to be the one thing that the survey did not address. *Also, a big honkin' warning that pressure points are not a silver bullet, *which some seem to think that they are. Heck, they don't even work on all people; either equally well or at all.


 
QFT


----------



## wushuguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If the person writing the guide is an experienced martial artist with knowledge of pressure points AND qualified to teach pressure points, he should probably have a good understanding what to put in it depending on his goals. How well he does it, that's another matter...


----------

